# 1 Antenna, 2 Receivers, FM too



## sritter (Aug 5, 2004)

Basically I'm adding an HD receiver to my existing one HD receiver set up. Currently I have one RG6 run from the antenna and one from the D* dish.

I would like to know the best way (least signal loss) to connect an OTA antenna to two HD receivers, and also (less important but would be a bonus) connect it to two HT receivers for FM reception. I am familiar with Diplexers, Switches, splitters, etc.. but am afraid using Diplexers may kill the signal. 

What would you recommend is the best way to do this? What is worse for loss of signal, diplexers or splitters?

Is it possible (well it's possible, but is it but is it smart) to use two 300 to 75 ohm converters on the antenna and then two seperate non-diplexed or split, RG6 runs to the receivers?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I use splitters (get good quality ones) and amplifiers for OTA. If you are going to split the signal 4 ways, you might need an amplifier. It depends how strong your OTA signals are, a 4 way splitter could be ok without an amplifier if your signal is strong. If you need an amplifier it is hard to find a good one that does not add problems. I have been pretty pleased with an amplified 4 way splitter I use from channelvision.


----------

